# Lobster Tails with Champagne Vanilla Sauce



## kitchenelf (Jun 16, 2004)

Lobster Tails with Champagne Vanilla Sauce
Serves 4 

1 vanilla bean (about 4 inches long) 
1 small sprig fresh thyme 
1 tablespoon minced shallots 
1 cup Brut Champagne 
1/2 cup unsalted butter -- cold 
Kosher Salt 
Freshly ground black pepper 
4 Lobster Tails (uncooked) -- about 7 ounces each 
1/2 cup unsalted butter -- softened 
2 teaspoons lemon juice 
1 teaspoon snipped fresh chives 
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt 

For the sauce: 

Cut the vanilla bean in half and spit lengthwise. Place in a small saucepan with the thyme, shallots and champagne. Bring just to the boil, reduce the heat and simmer until reduced to 1/4 cup. The reduction will be a clear golden color. 

Remove from heat and strain the reduction through a sieve. Reserve the vanilla bean. Rinse the saucepan and return the reduction to the pan. 

Using a sharp paring knife, scrape the seeds from the vanilla bean into the reduction. Bring the reduction to simmer and whisk in the butter, 1 tablespoon at a time to fully incorporate, until glistening and smooth. 

Adjust the seasoning with salt and pepper, if necessary. Remove from heat and set aside until the lobsters are ready. Keep warm. 

Place the lobster tails, shell-side down, on a cutting board. Split the tails lengthwise to expose the meat. In a small bowl mash the butter with the lemon juice, chives, and salt using the back of a fork. Spread the butter over the lobster meat and between the shell and the meat. Grill the 
tails, shell side down, over Direct Medium heat, until opaque throughout, 8 to 10 minutes. 

Remove lobster meat from the shells and serve immediately with the warm sauce.


----------



## RAYT721 (Jun 21, 2004)

*GUESS WHO'S COMING TO DINNER???  *

This sounds fabulous however now you are giving away clues why your food budget may need adjustment. Have you ever had a can of Chef Boyardee Ravioli??? I can't remember the last time I had lobster... the real stuff, that is. If and when you make this seafood snack again, may I come lick the plates for you???


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 21, 2004)

So, I guess I need to quit making the lobster and brie pizza too?  Geez Ray, you're crimping my creativity!!!    :P 

(I do like Beefaroni but haven't bought it in about 20 years)


----------

